
Git rebase for fame and power - charlesetc
http://www.charlesetc.com/git/2016/07/30
======
gus_massa
I always add a temporal tag to the current head before rebasing, in case there
are some conflicts that I have to solve and make me break something.

If something goes wrong, I can reset the branch to the tag and retry more
carefully.

If there is no problem and the test pass, then I remove the tag.

